# SRO 777 Bent Renovation



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

This is a little history on a project that has been 20 years in the making. Ever since I started playing Golf i always wanted a piece of the course at home. Maybe even a practice green if it was possible. So over the past 10 years of playing with perennial rye and Cal Trimmers I said, F-It, let's go for it. So the big question was do i continue with the Two-Putt Poa, or something different.

After lots of input from many people and research I decided to try Seed Research of Oregon's 777 Super Bent. Once I decided on the turf type I needed to go about the best means to succeed. So in November of 2020 I rented a Track Loader and a 7' x 14' dump trailer and started removing 1200 sqft of native clay soil for the winter sub base prep.

***November 22, 2020***


After removing 6" plus of my none draining clay I covered the whole area with 6 mil. plastic. This plastic would not move much for the next 2 months. While the PNW rain fell as it does often in the winter months I started drawing irrigation, subgrade drain, and perimeter curb.

***November 29, 2020***




These drawings were rough drafts and changed significantly during the process. So when the days were decent I would head outside and just plug away on the ground work.

***November 29, 2020***






Once I had the perimeter set and layed out I started on the new irrigation and digging up my existing drainage for future expansion.

***December 11, 2020




***December 12, 2020




Then came time to rework my deck stairs and start the perimeter curb. This portion of the rough in was tough because of the difference in grade. I didn't want to have to many serious grade changes so this took some time to get it where i was happy with the final grade.

***December 22, 2020***




And what better then a Christmas Eve concrete pour! Wow that was cold and took all day to be able to brush this.

***December 24, 2020***


Once I had that stair landing poured, and after over a month of terrible weather it was time to start forming the rest of the perimeter curb. I am lucky I did this when I did for lumber prices were not through the roof yet! Fheeewwww

***February 9, 2021***






Now for the most important part of this whole project. DRAINAGE! Where were are in our neighborhood, we receive all the runoff from the properties to the west of us. It's a gradual grade of 75' of elevation for 2 blocks that all comes to us. So I wanted to do the best I could with the budget I had to not let water sit in my future sandbox.

A few pictures before there was a photo of a end of 4" perf pipe about 16" below another curb I poured last summer when i built a new patio slab under our deck. That 4" perf leads to a 6" perf pipe that my neighbor and I put in a few years ago that leads back to the street. So that 4" connection is where I wanted to tie all my "fishbone" drainage to. I installed a total of 200" of wrapped 3" perf pipe that all lead to that 4" connection. Roughly 130' inside the turf area and another 70' that is just outside the perimeter curb.

***February 24th, 2021












Then I had a couple good weather days and prepped and poured the perimeter curb.

***March 16th, 2021***








At this point I was already 2 weeks behind my seed down date. So I had to race to finish the drainage and prep for root zone mix.

***March 17th, 2021***






Then I was like OMG I have to get this irrigation roughed in or I will never make it. With the help from my friend Corey from Johnson Irrigation, he took my drawings and slapped them on a AutoCad program and made sure everything work as it was designed. Flagged all head locations and started hand digging and glueing.

***March 25th, 2021***










Now it was time to rough subgrade and set grade stakes. I ran string lines every 8' from perimeter curb to patio slab and marked each grade stake 1/2" below my string line so I had plenty of room for future Topdress. I also dropped some Simplot Lime and Planet Turf for nutrients and a Carbon Source.

***March 29th, 2021***








I then cut all those stakes down and set all my Hunter Pro-Spray PRS-30 to grade as well and then tested all zones.



So I then did some math and ordered 13 yards of fairway grade sand from our local distributor that services all the Golf courses in the area. This is where the real hard and tedious work began.

***March 31st, 2021*** 






Pushed all that sand around and rough graded the root zone mix. Once that sand was pushed I added more lime and another feeding of planet turf into the root zone mix.

***April 3rd, 2021***


Unfortunately that 13 yards wasn't close. I ordered another 10, and topped off the remainder of the turf area and compacted and finial graded the area. I ended up with 23 Tons of Sand and used 21 of it. Which was a blessing in disguise because I now have plenty for weekly topdressing.

***April 5th, 2021***










Now came 777 Seed  down and Black Gold Peat to cover and additional fertilizer. Additional Planet Turf for more Carbon source. So April 11th was more than 5 weeks behind my goal date but it was what it was.

***April 11th, 2021***








I was so used to VIP 3 PRG and Two Putt Poa germinating in 4-5 days i was getting nervous not seeing anything. But after 8 days...

***April 17th, 2021***




Then the 777 started taking off.

***April 18th, 2021***
















While that was growing and me waiting to cut it for the first time i finished up the perimeter drain.

***May 4th, 2021***














Then it was time, .50" for the first cut.

***May 5th, 2021***










Finished back filling the perimeter drain

***May 24th, 2021***










Now currently i have 3 cuts at .40" and a good regular feeding schedule, micro nutrient schedule and topdress schedule. so I cut then sit back and enjoy.

***May 31st, 2021***












Took a few shots just after sunset!

***June 9th 2021***






First Cut @ .30". Well on the way to .125" by fall.

***June 12th, 2021***








More to Come...


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

A thing of beauty, bravo :thumbup:


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Rule11 beautiful project my man!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am an impatient man, and this was great... got to see the whole thing. Well done. Looks great!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I am an impatient man, and this was great... got to see the whole thing. Well done. Looks great!


I am an impatient man too! Just putting that all together made my mind spin. LOL Thanks for the comments. :thumbup:


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I am an impatient man, and this was great... got to see the whole thing. Well done. Looks great!


Thank you, If this was any larger then the small 1110 sqft I don't know if i could have done it. I admire you all with huge sqft to manage.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Wiley said:


> @Rule11 beautiful project my man!


Thank you? I am ready just to spray, mow and relax!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Amazing work! My passion for golf is also what got me interested in having a great lawn. I go for the thick rough look though vs the fairway or greens look. Maybe someday I'll take the plunge lol


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This came out amazing! WA is probably the best location for creeping Bentgrass for a homeowner since it's usually wet and cool.

I'd kill to have a bentgrass putting green in the backyard but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to maintain it in my climate.

Following this!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Amazing work! My passion for golf is also what got me interested in having a great lawn. I go for the thick rough look though vs the fairway or greens look. Maybe someday I'll take the plunge lol


Ha, I hate to play out of the rough! But that's where I have been lately on the course when only hitting 21% of fairways. :x


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> This came out amazing! WA is probably the best location for creeping Bentgrass for a homeowner since it's usually wet and cool.
> 
> I'd kill to have a bentgrass putting green in the backyard but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to maintain it in my climate.
> 
> Following this!


Thanks for the follow. I will continue to add pictures and other information of applications as this develops.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Update.... New Photos Added!


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

@Rule11 Looking good! I followed your previos experiment with True Putt. what was the reason to use 777 Bentgrass this time(beside seedheads). How both compare in color and maintenance? Can you use tenacity on the True Putt?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Tassoty said:


> @Rule11 Looking good! I followed your previos experiment with True Putt. what was the reason to use 777 Bentgrass this time(beside seedheads). How both compare in color and maintenance? Can you use tenacity on the True Putt?


The Bent decision was based on multiple people's inputs. Suggested Bent would perform better in regards to disease pressure. The seed head management is a challenge and a big process.

So I went bent to give it a run and compare the 2. Worst case I could blend them as well. Tenacity will not go well on the 2 putt. I am still researching the herbicide means for the 2 putt.

Thanks for the follow.


----------



## scottie912 (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks awesome! I am going to tackle a similar project and am near you in the Lake Tapps area. Wondering where you obtained the sand? 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice work! I built a 1200 square foot bent grass green last year in Ontario Canada. It's a lot of work, but totally worth it!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

DbShep said:


> Nice work! I built a 1200 square foot bent grass green last year in Ontario Canada. It's a lot of work, but totally worth it!


That is awesome work!! What do you manage your HOC at?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

scottie912 said:


> Looks awesome! I am going to tackle a similar project and am near you in the Lake Tapps area. Wondering where you obtained the sand?
> Thanks
> Scott


Sorry for the long delay, I don't check this thread enough. I got my sand from Walrath Trucking. Ask for their fairway top dress sand.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Rule11 said:


> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work! I built a 1200 square foot bent grass green last year in Ontario Canada. It's a lot of work, but totally worth it!
> ...


I was able to get down to a 0.125" bench setting on my Jacobsen Eclipse 2.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow just seeing this journal for the first time. that backyard is amazing! Love the detail you put into it!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

livt0ride said:


> Wow just seeing this journal for the first time. that backyard is amazing! Love the detail you put into it!


Thank you! It was a lot of work. Now I am just hoping for a solid full growing season and get the Putting surface down to .125" this summer. Lowest I was able to get the bent down to was .20" last summer.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

A few pics from last summer!!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Rule11 said:


> Tassoty said:
> 
> 
> > @Rule11 Looking good! I followed your previos experiment with True Putt. what was the reason to use 777 Bentgrass this time(beside seedheads). How both compare in color and maintenance? Can you use tenacity on the True Putt?
> ...


2-4-D is a great herbicide solution for the Creeping Blue Grass (2 Putt/True Putt)


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Such a great layout. Wish I would have made my green bigger. The cost of the rootzone mix was crazy though.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

livt0ride said:


> Such a great layout. Wish I would have made my green bigger. The cost of the rootzone mix was crazy though.


Hey Thanks! I can't wait for next spring/summer and the bent being that much more established.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Tis The Season! Happy Holidays All


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking good! Can't wait to see both of ours mature next season!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

livt0ride said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see both of ours mature next season!


I would love to see your project


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Rule11 said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! Can't wait to see both of ours mature next season!
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=30493


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

First Cut of 2022. We have had a tough start to 2022 up here in the PNW. Week + of snow and ice. Then 2 weeks of serious rain. But the last 4 days no rain and a little afternoon sun. So I got a cut in with the new Flex2100 ands the micro cut BK and new reel set-up. HOC set at .187" to start the year with the hope to get below .125" by summer. 
Cheers


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm jealous. My green is still dormant. Still freezing temps here. Looking good!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Spring Update

Finally got some Sun and +50 degree weather for some growth. Cut in the first cups for 2022 and it's rolling pretty well. Still a few things to improve on. Topdressed a couple times and hand aerated and over seeded a few spots that I lost last year.

Overall its coming along good. The green will be 1 year old on the 11th of April. Good first year.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Love me some golf like projects. Any regrets not doing a bigger irrigation feed so not to have so many zones?


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

Beautiful project! I'm up in Covington, so not far from Tacoma.

How did the bent hold up over the winter? I've always been curious about that, given our "mild" winters here.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Colinwjholding said:


> Love me some golf like projects. Any regrets not doing a bigger irrigation feed so not to have so many zones?


Well I am only as good as what the city provides me, GPM is GMP. So mot much I could have done differently. It's only 3 zones and easy to dial in because the edges and corners and center all all separated. The Concrete edges at times radiate more heat and I run those a fraction longer.

It all works pretty well.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

fajitamondays said:


> Beautiful project! I'm up in Covington, so not far from Tacoma.
> 
> How did the bent hold up over the winter? I've always been curious about that, given our "mild" winters here.


Bent held up great! Mostly because it drains well. My Poa up front is in more traditional slit/clay soil and drains terrible. Got hammered with fusarium patch and always brings in the GD earthworms. So I can see a Reno in a couple years to adjust the soil and drainage.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Rule11 said:


> Colinwjholding said:
> 
> 
> > Love me some golf like projects. Any regrets not doing a bigger irrigation feed so not to have so many zones?
> ...


Ahh yes makes sense. It's always interesting how every system is different.

Are you spraying any wetting agents at this point?

Looking fantastic though!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Mine was starting to green up and we just got some more snow in April haha. Yours looks amazing! I still have to get mine filled in this spring.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Colinwjholding said:


> Rule11 said:
> 
> 
> > Colinwjholding said:
> ...


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

livt0ride said:


> Mine was starting to green up and we just got some more snow in April haha. Yours looks amazing! I still have to get mine filled in this spring.


Do you have a Journal on it? Or any posts on it? Would love to see it.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Rule11 said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was starting to green up and we just got some more snow in April haha. Yours looks amazing! I still have to get mine filled in this spring.
> ...


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Summer 2022 Update…

Well it's been a wet and cool spring/early summer. The one hot week we had I was out of town a developed a couple localized dry spots and lost some bent. Only on the collar higher cut bent near the concrete. Not a surprise because the heat the concrete radiates. But all in all its been a total success and a blast. I am out rolling the ball daily!

With the help of some awesome products, I cut about every 3 days and a Roll in between those cuts keeps it rolling well. The HOC is currently at .120" and looking to drop a touch more before the summer heat. The next goal is to improve smoothness. A light topdress every 6 weeks is what I am banking on improving the smoothness. Don't get me wrong, it rolls really true. But want it that much better.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking great! Have you had any fungus pressure? I've been dealing with a bunch. I have been using azoxy and propi, but need to find more varieties of fungicides to use. It's tough with the cost of a 2.5 gal that some come in as I wouldn't be able to use it all till it went bad.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking great as always!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

livt0ride said:


> Looking great! Have you had any fungus pressure? I've been dealing with a bunch. I have been using azoxy and propi, but need to find more varieties of fungicides to use. It's tough with the cost of a 2.5 gal that some come in as I wouldn't be able to use it all till it went bad.


Not yet. I have made a few apps because the conditions were there. But I have not have issues yet.


----------

